

U.S. Unveils $53 Billion High-Speed Rail Plan - alt
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/02/08/us-high-speed-rail-plan_n_820234.html

======
pedalpete
I'm not American, but travel to the US regularly, and think it would be great
for the US to have high-speed rail. I've recently travelled on AmTrack a few
times and it is a very good service.

The question I'm wondering is, if Warren Buffet has seen the enormous value in
the future of the US railroad, why is this plan being brought forward by the
government, rather than a public/private partnership?

